# It is getting messy here.



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

I've been trying to transition my 2 to raw and/or freeze dried from NB Potato & Duck. My Yorkie was getting a little plump and I just thought maybe we had too much potatoes and not enough protein, Anyway, they are loving it. But, (no pun intended), poopy is softer and sticking to Button's pretty white coat. It isn't very attractive and doesn't smell so great either. Any suggestions?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My only advice is to forget the raw food. I have never found any info that is sound enough to warrant going raw.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i fed raw for only 4 months and they had white tiny powdery poops - i fed natures variety but i got nervous about it after 4 mos with an immune compromised dog so i stopped but many dogs do well on it but many vets discourage it so i got nervous


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Dr. Jaimie, could you weigh in? Thanks.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

When you feed raw the dog may go through a detox of sorts getting rid of everything still in their system. It shouldn't last more than a week or two. After the poop will become white and brittle and less. All the nutrients are being absorbed by the body. I am transitioning mine back to raw also. Mia & Cody use to eat premade raw (NV) and I am now trying the prey model. Snoopy does wonderfully on it (highly allergic to everything) and his skin clears up within a week. If you want to join some groups pm me and I will be more than happy to send you the links. I learn something new almost every week. 

Edited to add my vet says as long as they are getting all the nutrients they need they are fine. Not all vet are pro-raw but some really embrace it.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hm, maybe his stools are softer because he's not used to the raw? When I switched my two to raw from kibble, they did just fine. No runny poops or anything. Quite the opposite, actually. Stools became firmer, but not too firm, and the nasty stench disappeared. Now, their stools are virtually scentless, which is always a plus!! 

Which brand are you feeding your babies?


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

I cannot comment much about the food except a change in the diet may cause the "runny" issue. But if your baby has long hair get hair clips. Part the hair at the rear and clip it away on the hip area. This will keep it away from the "busy zone". This will minimize the coat getting dirty. :sorry: I can't be more help.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I never thought about clips, sounds like a good idea. So far I have tried the Nature's Variety Venison Medallions and the Duck, Duck, Goose in the freeze-dried Stella & Chewy's. I have mixed both of these with the Natural Balance Potato & Duck dried( not together) but at different meals. I've been told that there is not a distributor for the Stella & Chewy's raw in Texas.

I would love to know the groups for raw or freeze-dried feeding.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I dont know much about the raw diet or the freeze dried diets BUT could the runny poops be because you are trying a few things at once? If I read your post right it seems like you are trying both a raw diet and a freeze dried with NB kibble. Perhaps this is too much for your little one's stomach and it would be better to just switch to whatever you think will work best? 

I know Hunter has a sensitive stomach and when we switched foods we pretty much did it in two days and for those two days he had gross bowel movements and then for the first 2 days of the new food it was gross as well but then his stomach settled and it was fine and has been fine since. Just an idea!??!


----------



## sm1964 (Feb 6, 2009)

I switched over to raw for my Bichon and he loves it. BRAVO brand make and prepackages the raw burgers and you can buy them in a big box. I fed it to my older Malt mix for years too. He just passed away in September, but he did very well on it. They poo nice and firm and there is no smell.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

QUOTE (bbry @ Feb 9 2009, 01:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722643


> Thanks for the replies. I never thought about clips, sounds like a good idea. So far I have tried the Nature's Variety Venison Medallions and the Duck, Duck, Goose in the freeze-dried Stella & Chewy's. I have mixed both of these with the Natural Balance Potato & Duck dried( not together) but at different meals. I've been told that there is not a distributor for the Stella & Chewy's raw in Texas.
> 
> I would love to know the groups for raw or freeze-dried feeding.[/B]



I will pm you the raw forums and also I carry the S&C but only the freeze dried. Mine did not like Primal, did like Bravo & NV. I am going to be carrying Bravo & Aunt Jeni's in the near future.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Starsmom @ Feb 9 2009, 02:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=722586


> I cannot comment much about the food except a change in the diet may cause the "runny" issue. But if your baby has long hair get hair clips. Part the hair at the rear and clip it away on the hip area. This will keep it away from the "busy zone". This will minimize the coat getting dirty. :sorry: I can't be more help. [/B]



I love the name "Starlight".


----------

